
Mark Zuckerberg set to face leadership vote at Annual Meet. Will he step Down? - saravana85
https://gimtae.com/mark-zuckerberg-set-to-face-leadership-vote-at-facebooks-annual-meet/
======
clintonb
> Reports say Zuckerberg is unlikely to lose the vote because he owns 60 per
> cent of the company’s shares.

So...no.

